# Форум на русском языке  > Аналитика  > Тестирование  >  Методология теста фаерволов на защиту от внутренних атак (сентябрь 2011)

## CyberWriter

В тестировании принимали участие 22 популярные программы комплексной защиты (класса Internet Security, если в линейЧитать далее

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

